# Miter Gauge Extension jig for quilt-like pattern



## joshtank (May 1, 2016)

I made a video about how to make and use this jig here.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Would a pointed stop deal with sawdust altering the setting? Or is that not a problem?


----------

